# DIY Carbon Fiber - Hydrocarbon Dip Kit



## 4car (May 12, 2011)

For those of you who like the look of carbon fiber - Camo Dip Kit - Do It Yourself Water Transfer Camo Dip Kit - they also have woodgrain kits as well...


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes now I can have Realtree interior! Can this day get any better, now if I can figure a way to get my gun rack to stay in the back window Lol had to do it . I would like to see how durable it is 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I saw them do this on American Chopper. They were doing a money bike and dipped the frame in this with dollar bills as the pattern. Came out awesome!! They said on the show it lasts just as long as paint. It adheres like paint.


----------



## 4car (May 12, 2011)

I saw an episode of OCC where they dipped a bike in military camo...


----------

